# Northern Ohio Home Haunters M&T 7/19



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The Northern Ohio Home Haunters group is back from the dead! We'll be having our first Make & Take in over a year at Eric C's house in Kent on Saturday, July 19th.

From Eric:

_I have spoken with Tracee Wesolowski and she will hopefully be sharing some amazing make-up techniques that you can use for your haunt this year. This demonstration will include info about supplies and suppliers as well as ways that you can save a couple of dollars and still have a great look for yourself and your kids this Halloween. If you ever wondered about using store purchased Gelatin or the expensive stuff from Monster Makers, Tracee will share them with you.

When: Saturday July 19th
Time: 1 p.m. until we become zombies
Hosted by: Eric Corwin ([email protected])

I'll provide Burgers, Dogs and Chips . . . please RSVP so I have an idea of how much to buy.

Please bring a friend, covered dish or desert for 6 and your favorite beverage!

Our theme is: Complete, Repair and Reuse

Please bring any project that needs to be completed and/or repaired and we will help . . . if you have some old pieces parts that you don't know what to do with . . bring those along as well for ideas for salvaging them!_

If anyone in the area isn't part of the group and would like to be, let me know, as I don't think Eric is on this forum. It's going to be a great time and we'd love to kick off the season with new members and killer projects!!

Hope to see some of you there!
- Highbury


----------

